# Выбор нового аккордеона!



## yunan (21 Окт 2011)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите мне в таком вопросе.

Играю на аккордеоне полном Роял Стандарт. Инстурмент неплохой для меня. В ближайшее время решил сделать себе подарок и купить новый аккордеон. В пределах 100-120 тысяч. 

Подскажите, какой инстурмент можно выбрать в пределах этой суммы? Нравится Paolo Soprani, ну как нравится (потому что на стареньком Paolo играет один любимый мной исполнитель). И по деньгам он в таких же рамках...Среднего уровня..А что можно еще купить за такие деньги? Сестра живет в Италии...Есть ли смысл съездить к ней в гости и купить там? Будет ли эта покупка выгоднее? 

Спасибо.

P.S. Играю для себя, в компании, не профессионально. Просто хочется что-то новое и более-менее хорошее.


----------



## hrustalev.vladislaw (26 Окт 2011)

Если хотите испытать настоящий кайф от инструмента- АККО на сегодня самый продвинутый инструмент и в розлив и классика+ цельнопланочный+ делают современный внешний вид(например Белый или перламутр) только вот одна беда по этой цене Вы сможете приобрести только маленький концертный инструмент!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Окт 2011)

Вот и навестите сестру,сделайте ей приятное и себе подарочек.А Акко пусть служит профессионалам.Для того чтобы поиграть для компашки и себя любимого -это уж явный перебор.Помню наш бывший премьер Виктор Черномырдин поигрывал на баяне Вельтмейстер.Тоже был любитель,мог бы и всю фабрику баянную купить,но вот нашел же свое.


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Помню наш бывший премьер Виктор Черномырдин поигрывал на баяне Вельтмейстер


а теперь Ваш нынешний президент "поигрывает" явно не на "Weltmaister"
http://ru-politics.livejournal.com/33240725.html
тут говорится "на вкус и цвет..."


----------



## yunan (27 Окт 2011)

Спасибо за совет, но, конечно, когда я почитал и познакомился с инструментами АККО, как баянами так и аккордеонами - то они естественно не для меня...Зачем человеку Феррари, если он недавно получил права..И привыкает к габаритам...

Надо ли платить какой-нибудь налог при покупке в Италии аккордеона? Провозить его, я читал, можно в салоне, но заплатив при этом за отдельное место...Сколько например будет стоить тот же Paolo Soprani в Италии, если в России он стоит 115 тысяч например...Есть ли экономия...Подскажите, кто покупал аккордеон за границей!


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Окт 2011)

*hrustalev.vladislaw*,
Совершенно с Вами не соглашусь. Акко - это клавишный баян с убогим дизайном, сомнительным качеством и ценой, которая в 1,5-2 раза выше достойных итальянцев.


----------

